# molt (de) / molts (de)



## betulina

Hola, gent.

M'agradaria saber quina forma feu servir vosaltres en aquests casos:

1. Fa *molt de* temps (o bé) Fa *molt *temps

2. Hi ha *molts d'*homes (o bé) Hi ha *molts *homes


Totes dues són correctes, però m'agradaria saber quin abast té cada una. I després, com us sona l'altra, la que no feu servir? D'un registre més alt? Més baix?

Moltes gràcies! 

Ai, jo sóc de "fa molt de temps" i "molts homes".


----------



## brau

Jo ho dic com tu (miracle! )

-Fa* molt de *temps

*-*Hi ha* molts* hòmens (d'aquesta manera però)


A mi això de "fa molt temps" sempre m'ha sonat a castellanisme. Per ací no se sent.


----------



## Samaruc

Amb "molt" i "poc" jo també afegesc la preposició "de" però únicament quan va acompanyat d'un substantiu masculí i singular. En la resta de casos, ho dic sense "de".


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Amb "molt" i "poc" jo també afegesc la preposició "de" però únicament quan va acompanyat d'un substantiu masculí i singular. En la resta de casos, ho dic sense "de".



En tots dos casos, Samaruc? També "molts d'homes"?

Amb "poc"... "poc de temps"? Això sí que no ho dic, jo.

Gràcies a tots dos!


----------



## Sothus

Jo diria

1. Fa *molt *temps (tot i que de vegades hi poso el "de")
2. Hi ha *molts *homes

No ho he considerat mai més alt ni més baix, quan ho he sentit ho he considerat sempre una forma diferent a la que faig servir jo.


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> En tots dos casos, Samaruc? També "molts d'homes"?
> 
> Amb "poc"... "poc de temps"? Això sí que no ho dic, jo.
> 
> Gràcies a tots dos!



No, no... Només ho dic amb "de" quan quantifica substantius masculins singulars:


Molt/poc de temps.
Molts/pocs hòmens/homes.
Molta/poca estona.
Moltes/poques dones.

Salutacions.


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> No, no... Només ho dic amb "de" quan quantifica substantius masculins singulars:



Ai, sí, perdona, ho has dit abans molt clarament, no ho he llegit bé. Gràcies!

Gràcies, Sothus!


----------



## chics

> Ai, jo sóc de "fa molt de temps" i "molts homes".


Jo també, em pensava que fèia com el Samaruc però no, no diria _Tinc molt de cafè_, per exemple (sí, obviament,_ en tinc molt, de cafè_). Amb "poc" em sembla que mai no poso cap "de".

_Molt temps_ em sona raret, com que falta alguna cosa, i no sé si castellanime, també.
_Molts d'homes_ no em sona malament. Suposo que perque se sent constantment, encara que sigui desprès d'un "en" (com a _n'hi ha molts, d'homes_). EDIT: O no, perque a "moltes de dones" sí que noto clarament que faltaria el pronom "en" o altra cosa o sobren coses. No sé perquè.


----------



## xupxup

Al Vendrell diem: Fa molt de temps, fa poc temps, hi ha molts hòme(n)s...
La forma "Hi ha molts d'homes" dita així sola, em sona estranya, em sembla que la frase té de seguir. Però si em dius "Hi ha molts d'homes que es diuen Joan" em semblarà que parles un català "més ben parlat" que el meu, com si fossis d'Olot o de Mallorca, no sé perquè. Si em dius "Això va passar fa molt temps" o "Aquest matí feia molt fred" també em semblarà que ets d'alguna altra banda, però no em sona ni més correcte ni menys.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Però si em dius "Hi ha molts d'homes que es diuen Joan" em semblarà que parles un català "més ben parlat" que el meu, com si fossis d'Olot o de Mallorca, no sé perquè.


 
Vendrellenc! No desmereixis la nostra parla del Penedès!  (Petita broma, perquè veig que ho has escrit entre cometes )

Jo com el Xupxup i la Betu!

I ja que surt el tema, m'encanta quan sento o llegeixo gent que entre certs verbs i un infinitiu afegeixen la preposició *de*:

_M'agrada *de *llegir._
_Em permeto *de *dir-te que..._

Xupxup: això que comento em fa l'efecte que també és més d'Olot i de Mallorca, com dius tu!_ _


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs jo coincideixo amb els penedencs, en aquest cas. Ara no ho sé com ho carden a les contrades del pur català olotí.

Jo sí dic: "em queda molt de cafè" tot i que dubto bastant a l'hora d'escriure-ho.


----------



## Tige

Hola Betu &co! Jo ho diria tot sense "de": Fa molt temps, hi ha molts homes / homens. (Parlar del Sud de la Franja)


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots! Sembla que hi ha una certa diversitat quan el substantiu és singular, però en plural el "de" gairebé no sona.

Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Hola, gent.
> 
> M'agradaria saber quina forma feu servir vosaltres en aquests casos:
> 
> 1. Fa *molt de* temps (o bé) Fa *molt *temps
> 
> 2. Hi ha *molts d'*homes (o bé) Hi ha *molts *homes



1. Fa *molt de *temps.

2. Trobo que la dic de les dos maneres...

Hi ha *molts homes*/hòmens, però, potser tingue preferència i la digue més sovint...


----------

